# Vitalife Treats



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone has bought the Vitalife Duck & Sweet potato recipe twists? What are your thoughts on them?


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Any meat jerky made in China is an absolute NO for my dogs. I would love a safe, made in USA version. That and the chicken jerky wrapped around a banana slice.


----------

